# Help please



## princessx87 (Feb 26, 2009)

I was wondering if anyone could give me some extra advice.
I have been asked to teach a few children to ride ponies. I am not qualified!
Do I have to be to teach a novice, If not what do I need to hold legally?


----------



## nic101 (Jun 8, 2009)

i was told that if you do it for free its ok.... but if you charge you need insurance...

probably completely wrong lol

i have had lessons of non-qualified instructors and friends before now but that was on my own horses...(think this is ok anyhow... even with cash)

no help whatsoever


----------



## sullivan (Aug 29, 2008)

As posted above i think your need cover it only takes one to come off and have a back injury and they will have you in court before you know it. Im sure if giving lessons to others you will need to be insured.


----------



## princessx87 (Feb 26, 2009)

Ok, Thanks for the advice, Any idea the best insurance company to go with?


----------



## exchangeandmart (Aug 5, 2009)

You should contact the BHS they will be able to advise you further! Definitely best to know the score though; the most basic level of qualification (i believe) is the AI (assistant instructor) which enables you to teach.


----------



## nic101 (Jun 8, 2009)

yeah BHS is te way forward, althought i know someone at BHS 2 level who teaches (and gets paid)!! just not worth it thought insurance wise, especially with kids!


----------



## princessx87 (Feb 26, 2009)

Thanks for all the advice, Insurance i knew was a must anyways!
I just wasn't sure if i could give lessons that was all 

Thanks all


----------



## Cascara (Jul 27, 2009)

Once you have looked at the whole picture you may decide it isn't worth it. Whether you are qualified or not, whether you charge or teach for free, YOU are responsible for anything that happens. You can be sued and any worthwhile insurance company will want you to be able to prove you are qualified, the usual way is by holding ABRS exams or BHS exams.

At a time when more and more riding schools are closing due to high insurance fees please don't get tempted to teach 'friends' or for free. Because it really opens you up to a minefield of litigation. 

It's such a sad state of affairs with people wanting compensation for everything nowadays.


----------

